# Karpfen nichts wert?



## Hecht32 (23. März 2014)

Hallo,
Am Wochenende konnte ich wieder mal beobachten, wie eine Gruppe Karpfenangler (ich nenne sie so, weil sie nur auf Karpfen fischen) einen Fisch nach dem anderen fingen. 
Leider stelle ich seit geraumer Zeit fest, das Karpfen unter einer bestimmten "Marke" wie z.B. 20 Pfund, nichts Wert sind. Der Fisch wird so schnell wie möglich aus dem Wasser gezogen und dann achtlos zurückgeworfen!
Ich habe nichts gegen C&R aber wenn man sowas sieht, versteht man die Gegner!
Vor allem Junge "Karphunter" (furchtbarer Begriff ) fallen mir immer wieder unangenehm auf. Es geht, glaube ich nur noch um Equipment und Bestleistungen.


----------



## fordfan1 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

"Ein sehender unter Blinden"


:l


----------



## Saarhunter (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

falsche Vorbilder würd ich sagen, ist ja zum volkssport geworden irgendwelchen Mist auf youtube ins netz zu stellen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Der Fisch wird so schnell wie möglich aus dem Wasser gezogen und dann achtlos zurückgeworfen!



Kommt halt drauf an, was du mit achtlos zurückwerfen meinst. 

 Ich bin Kochtopfangler und filetiere Karpfen grundsätzlich. Darum kommt alles unter 50cm wieder zurück. Bis ich einen 50er an der Leine habe, muss ich mich aber im Schnitt locker durch 20 kleine durchangeln. Das ist nun mal so. 

 Solange die Tiere mit Respekt behandelt und behutsam zurückgesetzt werden, sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## Hecht32 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an, was du mit achtlos zurückwerfen meinst.
> 
> Ich bin Kochtopfangler und filetiere Karpfen grundsätzlich. Darum kommt alles unter 50cm wieder zurück. Bis ich einen 50er an der Leine habe, muss ich mich aber im Schnitt locker durch 20 kleine durchangeln. Das ist nun mal so.
> 
> Solange die Tiere mit Respekt behandelt und behutsam zurückgesetzt werden, sehe ich da kein Problem.



Achtlos finde ich so Kommentare wie: "schon wieder so ein scheiß Satzer" und ein Zurückschmeissen ohne Respekt vor dem Tier!


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Hätten die jeden Fisch mit einer Fotosession würdigen sollen?

Oder hätten die Angler durch abknüppeln dem Fisch den nötigen Respekt zukommen lassen sollen?


----------



## Franz_16 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Meine Motivation ist grundsätzlich immer die, einen "Plan" zu entwickeln und gezielt Fische zu fangen. Die Größe des Fisches ist da erstmal zweitrangig - es geht darum dass der Plan funktioniert. 

Das "Streben nach Mehr" ist aber absolut menschlich, und es ist völlig legitim gerne größere Fische zu fangen. 

Wenn es nicht Leute gegeben hätte, die immer "Mehr" wollten hätte es viele Entwicklungen im Karpfenangeln sicher nicht gegeben. 

Abgesehen davon, ist eine verminderte Wertschätzung von "Beifang" kein Phänomen dass nur beim Karpfenangeln zu beobachten wäre. 

Grundel, Zwergwels usw. sollten da als Stichwort ausreichen.


----------



## fordfan1 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an, was du mit achtlos zurückwerfen meinst.
> 
> Solange die Tiere mit Respekt behandelt und behutsam zurückgesetzt werden, sehe ich da kein Problem.



Kann mir schon vorstellen,was er meint...

Gibt bei mir in der Gegend auch nen wunderschönen See,an dem ich als Gastangler gerne war...

Da gibbets allerdings auch eine der hier nicht näher angesprochenen Gruppe |bigeyes

,die mit Brassen,oder ähnlichem "Beifang" genauso "sorgsam" umgehen...

Fehlem einen echt ab und an die Worte,von Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur kann da keine Rede sein.


----------



## Surf (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Ja hab ich auch beobachtet! Karpfen unter 20pf. und monströse Brassen sind nix wert!


----------



## Saarhunter (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Ich denke die Zeit der reinen Kochtopfangler ist vorbei, aber den reinen C&R angler wird es in Deutland nicht geben da es ja eh verboten ist. Ist doch jedem seine freie entscheidung was er mit seinem Fang macht. Wem der Karpfen schmeckt der soll ihn auch essen, das ist für mich eine vernünftige einstellung zum Fischen. Ich nehme jedes Jahr auch meine Fische mit die ich zuhause zubereite jedoch sind das andere Fischarten. Ich bin eigentlich der einzige der frischen Fisch aus dem Süsswasser in der Familie isst und darum entnehme ich auch nur solche Fische die ich oder meine bessere hälfte zusammen essen und da bleibt nur Forelle, Barsch, Zander und Hecht aber wie gesagt auch nur in solchen größen die unser Magen verträgt


----------



## fordfan1 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Hätten die jeden Fisch mit einer Fotosession würdigen sollen?
> 
> Oder hätten die Angler durch abknüppeln dem Fisch den nötigen Respekt zukommen lassen sollen?



Ein normales abhaken käme ab und an nicht schlecht,wenn ich sehe wie bei uns die Brassen "behandelt " werden.

Aber das "Vieh" ist eben nicht die heilige Kuh,die mit Desinfektionsgedöns auf der "Abhackmatte" 

versortgt wird,sondern nur nervig,da nicht "cool"...


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Kann mir schon vorstellen,was er meint...
> 
> Gibt bei mir in der Gegend auch nen wunderschönen See,an dem ich als Gastangler gerne war...
> 
> ...



Dann schau dir mal an, wie an der Küste Brandungsdorsche verangelt und "achtlos" zurückgeworfen werden.

Und schon sind wir wieder bei einer Diskussion welche Disziplin denn nun die "edelsten" "Angelfischer" stellt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, ist eine vermindete Wertschätzung von "Beifang" kein Phänomen dass nur beim Karpfenangeln zu beobachten wäre.
> 
> Grundel, Zwergwels usw. sollten da als Stichwort ausreichen.



Genau das ist der Punkt.

 Beispiel Zwergwels: 
 Die Flüche sind nachvollziehbar, wenn diese M...viecher ständig dranhängen, bevor die Schleien auch nur in die Nähe des Köders kommen. 
 Der Unterschied ist, ob man sie sachgemäßig betäubt und tötet oder lebend in den Wald wirft.

 Oder auf den Karpfen bezogen: abhaken und sachte wieder rein ins Wasser, ob nun mit oder ohne Fluch.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Ein normales abhaken käme ab und an nicht schlecht,wenn ich sehe wie bei uns die Brassen "behandelt " werden.
> 
> Aber das "Vieh" ist eben nicht die heilige Kuh,die mit Desinfektionsgedöns auf der "Abhackmatte"
> 
> versortgt wird,sondern nur nervig,da nicht "cool"...



Die meisten Stipper haben auch kein Desinfektionsmittel oder eine Abhakmatte dabei...und so ein Schleimdeckel im Fischschonenden (und damit Geruchsintensiven) Kescher ist auch nicht Jedermanns Sache.

An Gewässern wo die öfters auftauchen hab ich dann halt nen zweiten (manchmal auch dritten) Kescher für Brassen dabei.


----------



## fordfan1 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Saarhunter schrieb:


> Ich denke die Zeit der reinen Kochtopfangler ist vorbei, aber den reinen C&R angler wird es in Deutland nicht geben da es ja eh verboten ist. Ist doch jedem seine freie entscheidung was er mit seinem Fang macht. Wem der Karpfen schmeckt der soll ihn auch essen, das ist für mich eine vernünftige einstellung zum Fischen. Ich nehme jedes Jahr auch meine Fische mit die ich zuhause zubereite jedoch sind das andere Fischarten. Ich bin eigentlich der einzige der frischen Fisch aus dem Süsswasser in der Familie isst und darum entnehme ich auch nur solche Fische die ich oder meine bessere hälfte zusammen essen und da bleibt nur Forelle, Barsch, Zander und Hecht aber wie gesagt auch nur in solchen größen die unser Magen verträgt



Nix gegen zu sagen,aber weit am Thema vorbei...

Ich nehme auch nur das mit was ich möchte,der Rest geht schnellstens zurück,UND ZWAR ANGEMESSEN,NUR WEIL ES Z:B EIN ROTAUGE IST SCHMEISSE ICH ES NICHT WUTENTBRANNT AUF DEN BODEN!

(Oft genug gesehen)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> und so ein Schleimdeckel im Fischschonenden (und damit Geruchsintensiven) Kescher



Wieso sind fischschonende Kescher, sprich gummierte, geruchsintensiv?


----------



## Hecht32 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal an, wie an der Küste Brandungsdorsche verangelt und "achtlos" zurückgeworfen werden.
> 
> Und schon sind wir wieder bei einer Diskussion welche Disziplin denn nun die "edelsten" "Angelfischer" stellt.



Oder mini Plattfische, oder, oder,....genau darum geht es doch. Wir angler machen uns durch solches Verhalten keine Freunde! Das mit der Disziplin ist mir wurst.
Ich freue mich auch über einen Satzkarpfen.  Bei Grundeln wirds aber Tatsächlich schwer.


----------



## fordfan1 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die meisten Stipper haben auch kein Desinfektionsmittel oder eine Abhakmatte dabei...und so ein Schleimdeckel im Fischschonenden (und damit Geruchsintensiven) Kescher ist auch nicht Jedermanns Sache.
> 
> An Gewässern wo die öfters auftauchen hab ich dann halt nen zweiten (manchmal auch dritten) Kescher für Brassen dabei.



Schön für dich,verstehe aber nicht so ganz warum?


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wieso sind fischschonende Kescher, sprich gummierte, geruchsintensiv?



Hab noch keinen Karpfenkescher mit gummiertem Netz gesehen. Sehe auch nicht den Vorteil von gummierten Keschern, ausser das sich Haken weniger verfangen und es weniger riecht.

Und das ist genau der Nachteil, bei dem weichen (und schonenden) material der Karpfenkescher. Was da an Schleim erst einmal drin ist, bleibt auch drin...und damit stinken die schnell absolut abartig.


----------



## Andal (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Oh Gott, oh Gott... fische sind schleimig und sie riechen bisweilen auch noch nach Fisch. Das ist ja eine schreckliche Welt! |uhoh:

Komischerweise sind Fische ab einer gewissen Größe nicht mehr schleimg und stinkig. Denn anders könnte man es sich nicht erklären, warum sich Waller- und Karpfenfischer diese Tiere dann ans Hemd pressen und sie knuddeln!


----------



## Hecht32 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Andal schrieb:


> Oh Gott, oh Gott... fische sind schleimig und sie riechen bisweilen auch noch nach Fisch. Das ist ja eine schreckliche Welt! |uhoh:
> 
> Komischerweise sind Fische ab einer gewissen Größe nicht mehr schleimg und stinkig. Denn anders könnte man es sich nicht erklären, warum sich Waller- und Karpfenfischer diese Tiere dann ans Hemd pressen und sie knuddeln!



Vielleicht kommt der seltsame Gesichtsausdruck auf den Fotos vom Gestank?


----------



## MarcoZG (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Ich finde diese " hanta " auch lächerlich .
Die wollen einem was von schonenden Umgang mit Fisch erzählen und meinen sie seien die " saubersten" Angler aber jagen die Karpfen ständig und überall


----------



## Andal (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Des werds sein! #6


----------



## Sea-Trout (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Andal schrieb:


> Denn anders könnte man es sich nicht erklären, warum sich Waller- und Karpfenfischer diese Tiere dann ans Hemd pressen und sie knuddeln!


Finde nicht das ein Karpfen schleimig ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Ist doch der Einfluss unserer Umwelt.Größer,besser,stärker und ZACK du generierst dir die Anerkennung,die du aus diesem Vorhaben erwirken willst.Sieht man doch in jeder Angelzeitschrift.

Da wird gezielt suggeriert,mit dem Effekt,das irgendwann die Leute in diesen typischen Wettkampfrausch verfallen.

Verrückte Welt,aber diese Probleme gibt es abgewandelt bei jedem Hobby.Von mir aber auch einen Daumen nach unten,Angeln ist kein Leistungssport,Materialschlachten beeindrucken nur die Buchhaltung und Frauen kriegt man damit auch nicht ins Bett.

Lg


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Einige Angler haben aber auch den Drang, sich zu verbessern und zu entwickeln. Andere möchten ein paar Würmer baden und sich dabei 3 Sixpack Aldi Bier reintanken. Jedem seine eigene Freizeitgestaltung.

Freunde und ich haben viele Fänge "geheim" gehalten und selbst den Dröhnern und Angebern nie erzählt, was wir wirklich gefangen haben. Wie man so in einen "typischen Wettkampfrausch" verfallen kann ist mir nicht klar.

"Materialschlacht" ist auch so ein klasse Wort um denjenigen zu verunglimpfen (ist wohl nur Neid), der mehr Geld in seine Ausrüstung steckt. Wer nicht nur in einem 2 Ha Vereinstümpel auf Satzkarpfen angelt, sondern Mehrtagestouren an große Gewässer macht (wie wohl die meisten Hanta) benötigt gewisse Ausrüstung.

Das kenn ich vom Wasser aber alles zu genüge. Da muss man sich allerhand dumme Sprüche über das Gerät anhören. Aber wenn man demjenigen (den man noch nie nüchtern gesehen hat) auf seine 10 Euro Schrott-Discounter-Teleruten ansprechen würde (!) dann brennt da die Luft.

Leben und Leben lassen ist halt keine Einbahnstrasse.


----------



## Bassey (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Ich freue mich auch jetzt noch über die kleinen Karpfen. Klar ist der Jubel bei was größerem auch größer (siehe Avatarbild, hab mir den Arsch abgefreut beim Fang des Kerlchens, gefangen mit der billigen DAM Onliner Karpfenrute ^^), aber auch ein 10 Pfund Karpfen ist für mich ein schöner Fisch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Einige Angler haben aber auch den Drang, sich zu verbessern und zu entwickeln. Andere möchten ein paar Würmer baden und sich dabei 3 Sixpack Aldi Bier reintanken. Jedem seine eigene Freizeitgestaltung.
> 
> Freunde und ich haben viele Fänge "geheim" gehalten und selbst den Dröhnern und Angebern nie erzählt, was wir wirklich gefangen haben. Wie man so in einen "typischen Wettkampfrausch" verfallen kann ist mir nicht klar.
> 
> ...




Neid?Auf Angeltackle?Das wäre wohl das letzte,was man jemandem auf diesem Planeten attestieren kann. :vik: 

Mit Sicherheit benötigt man Ausrüstung,die gewissen Umständen trotzt.Dazu zählt dann auch die X1000k57 Fotoausrüstung,der Livestream für Facebook und einen schönen dezenten Hintergrund,um auf Spots nicht rückschließen zu lassen.

Was aber schön heraus sticht sind doch Aussagen wie:



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> *(ist wohl nur Neid)
> nicht nur 2 Ha Vereinstümpel
> noch nie nüchtern,10 Euro Schrott-Discounter Teleruten*



Wie Oberflächlich geht es denn noch bitte,das ist doch Stammtisch,wenn nicht noch besser.Der TE erklärte doch,um was es ging,die Intention ist doch klar.Das viele Fakten sich dem herum schliessen und ein Bild ergeben bestätigst du gerade zu.Der bessere Angler,der Erfolgreichere,der ELITÄRE.Genau das ist Angeln nicht.Das ist aber unsere Gesellschaft heute.

Ein kleiner Karpfen ist soviel Wert wie ein großer,eine Grundel wie ein Waller.Dieses Empfinden steht im Mittelpunkt des Dialoges.Der Carphunter fühlt sich aber wieder bei der Ehre gepackt #d


----------



## joedreck (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Das große Problem an der vom TE geschilderten Geschichte ist, dass dieses in der Öffentlichkeit statt findet. Das heisst im Umkehrschluss, dass JEDER ANDERE genau dieses Verhalten sehen kann. Überall in diesem Forum liest man von der doofen PETA oder dem NABU, aber auf der anderen Seite werden solche Hanta (wirklich n doofes Wort) hier von einigen verteidigt. 
Leute hingegen, die ein solches Verhalten kritisieren werden dann als Neider und daueralkoholisiert diffamiert. 
Jeder soll doch seinen Sch*** am Wasser machen, solang es Umwelt- und gesetzeskonform geschieht. Aber mit dem C&R Vorsatz ans Wasser zu gehen und sich zusätzlich noch so respektlos gegenüber kleineren, nicht fotogenen Fischen zu verhalten ist nunmal falsch. Sowohl nach geltendem Recht, als auch nach MEINEM Verständnis von Moral und Anstand.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Achtlos finde ich so Kommentare wie: "schon wieder so ein scheiß Satzer" und ein Zurückschmeissen ohne Respekt vor dem Tier!



Was sollen die deiner Meinung nach tun, die rote Abhakmatte ausrollen?

Oder anders gefragt, wie setzt man mit Respekt zurück und wo ist der Unterschied zum Zurücksetzen ohne Respekt?
Gibt es da eine handwerkliche Definition oder ist das bloß eine mentale Komponente?





Allrounder27 schrieb:


> An Gewässern wo die öfters auftauchen hab ich dann halt nen zweiten (manchmal auch dritten) Kescher für Brassen dabei.



Is klar!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Sind alles bloss Fische..

Sollte man nicht zu viel Gedöns drum machen.

Und behandeln sollte man die (ob man sie zurücksetzt oder schlachtet) einfach so, dass sich andere Menschen (Spaziergänger etc.) nicht gestört fühlen..

Den Fischen selber wird's am Ende eh wurscht sein......


----------



## Andal (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Einige Angler haben aber auch den Drang, sich zu verbessern und zu entwickeln.



Wenn der Anreiz dazu darin besteht, dass man nach dem 20er gerne einen 25er fangen möchte, ist das auch absolut berechtigt. Besteht diese Entwicklung aber darin, dass nach dem 25er ein 20er, oder Beifang, nur noch geringschätzig behandelt wird, dann war der Start ins Angeln schon ein Fehlstart und sollte umgehend final abgebrochen werden. Dann war und ist der betreffende kein echter Angler!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Auch das sind echte Angler - die versuchen in ihrer Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, warum auch immer = Angler...

Ob einige noch echter sind als andere, maße ich mir nicht an zu beurteilen..

Schon gar nicht nach der Motivation der jeweiligen Angler...

Die sollen einfach ALLE aufpassen, dass durch ihre Behandlung JEDEN Fisches andere Menschen nicht mehr als notwendig gestört werden in ihren Streichelzooempfindungen....


----------



## Andal (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Es geht um den respektvollen Umgang mit dem Fisch. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob er verzehrt, oder wieder freigesetzt wird. Wer diesen Respekt nicht aufbringen kann, oder will, der ist für mich kein Angler, sondern irgendetwas, das "man nicht sagt"!


----------



## Norman B. (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Meine Güte wird hier wieder verallgemeinert und gehörtes nachgeplappert.
Hat sich je einer der "Anti-Hanta" mal die Mühe gemacht mit einigen der "dunklen Seite" zu sprechen? Nur wenn man sich viele Meinungen einholt kann man sich ein Bild machen.
Natürlich gibt es unter den Karpfenanglern Proleten, aber die gibt es aber in allen anderen Bereichen des Angelns ebenso. Um sich das Feindbild zu wahren wird vom schlimmsten Fall auf die Allgemeinheit geschlossen.

Kleine Karpfen haben nunmal die Angewohnheit die "Jagd" auf die größeren Fische zu erschweren. Dementsprechend sind sie ein wenig unbeliebt, bei manchem mehr, bei anderen weniger. Respektvoller Umgang mit dem Fang ist keine Frage der Spezialisierung, sondern eine des geistigen Zustands des Anglers. Und auch dabei gibt es durch alle Bereiche des Angelns Menschen mit unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen der Hirnmasse.

Zum Tackle-Wahn: Wer will hier wen warum etwas vorschreiben was er zum angeln nutzen soll? Es gibt die Devise "Wer fängt hat Recht", und ob das nun jemand ist der auf sein Gerät viel Wert legt oder jemand der hinter neuem Gerät nur Verschwörungen der Geräteindustrie vermutet, sei dahin gestellt - es spielt nämlich keine Rolle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



> Es geht um den respektvollen Umgang mit dem Fisch.



Für welche Leistung muss man Fische respektieren (oder mehr respektieren als Ratten, Spinnen, Kakerlaken und Stechmücken?)?

Ich sag doch:
JEDER soll anständig mit JEDEM gefangenen Fisch umgehen.

Sollte selbstverständlich sein...

Genauso selbstverständlich wie in der 30er-Zone auch max. 30 km/h zu fahren..

Tun eben nicht alle...

Und nu?

Deswegen ja auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die sollen einfach ALLE aufpassen, dass durch ihre Behandlung JEDEN Fisches andere Menschen nicht mehr als notwendig gestört werden in ihren Streichelzooempfindungen....



@ Norman:
Jepp, so seh ich das auch...


----------



## Sharpo (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was sollen die deiner Meinung nach tun, die rote Abhakmatte ausrollen?
> 
> Oder anders gefragt, wie setzt man mit Respekt zurück und wo ist der Unterschied zum Zurücksetzen ohne Respekt?
> Gibt es da eine handwerkliche Definition oder ist das bloß eine mentale Komponente?
> ...



Frage ich mich auch gerade.
Ist die Art und Weise wie man Fischbesatz durchführt respektvoll oder nicht?
Da rutschen Fische über ein Rutschen/Rohrsystem und fallen ca. 1m über die Wasseroberfläche in den Kanal.
respektvoll?

Oder muss jetzt jeder Fisch einzeln schonend mit der Hand vorsichtig ins Wasser gelegt werden?
Evtl. noch ein paar beruhigende Wort?

Selbst bei Karpfenzüchtern fliegen untermaßige im hohen Bogen zurück in den Tümpel.  |kopfkrat
Hat der Züchter kein Respekt?

Was für ein blödes Thema.

Kein Respekt vor der Made?  


Meine Ausführung soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass man den Fisch an der Flosse packt und Weitwerfen veranstaltet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Oder muss jetzt jeder Fisch einzeln schonend mit der Hand vorsichtig ins Wasser gelegt werden?
> Evtl. noch ein paar beruhigende Wort?


Und schön streicheln und mit Weihwasser besprengen beim besetzen...
:q:q:q


----------



## Black_Scorpion (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Hallo, 

also ich denke, das bei allem Umgang mit Fischen ein normaler Menschenverstand ausreicht, um verhältnismäßig mit den Fischen umzugehen. Mann braucht keinen Fisch, egal welcher Art und Größe im Hohen Bogen zurückwerfen - oder noch schlimmer - lebendig ins Gebüsch werfen. Allerdings finde ich es auch übertrieben, wenn Angler mit "First Aid - Kits" für Fische ans Wasser gehen und gefangenen Fischen mit Wattestäbchen irgendwelche Salben ums Maul schmieren. Mir ist es vollkommen egal, ob jemand mit einer 10€ Rute von Lidl angelt oder eine Spinnrute für 1000 Euro in der Hand hält. (den meisten Sachen sieht man den Preis sowieso nicht an) - Auch da halte ich es mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand. Das lässt sich auch über die Qualität der Boilies und viele andere Sachen im Angeln übertragen. 

Was mich aber doch stört ist die Pauschalisierung: "Carphantas" = böse!!!:e - andere Angler= Neider und daueralkoholisiert!!! |uhoh: Soetwas geht gar nicht - es gibt in jedem Angelbereich schwarze Schaafe, aber das darf man nicht verallgemeinern. Frei nach der Bibel (und ich bin wirklich nicht gläubig!): 

"Wer frei sei von Schuld, der werfe den ersten Stein!"

Und was ist an der Aussage: "Schon wieder ein Satzkarpfen" schlimm? Spätestens nach der 10 Brasse, die mich die Nacht aus dem Schlafsack geholt hat, stöhne ich auch auf! 

In diesem Sinne
Black


----------



## Andal (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

„Die Auffassung, dass ein Karpfen von 20 Pfund 10 Gramm ein großer Triumph sei, man sich aber über einen Karpfen von 19 Pfund 490 Gramm eigentlich schämen müsse, ist handfester Unsinn. Wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem Angler ihr Glück davon abhängig machen, ob ein Fisch vor dem Kescher zehn, oder zwanzig Gramm Schaizze verliert, oder nicht.“ 
Richard Walker


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Achtlos finde ich so Kommentare wie: "schon wieder so ein scheiß Satzer"



Das kotzt mich in meinem Schleiengraben auch an. Allerdings gehen die dann auch nicht zurück . Groß machen die ja noch mehr Schaden...


----------



## Dennis76 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Moin moin, interessantes thema, aber wo fängt der nötige  respekt für unsere Fische an??

Beim Rachensperrer (den mein Angelverein vorschreibt#d!)

Bei der Abhakmatte (die mein Verein gar nicht gerne sieht)

Bei den Toten Köfis die am 01. Mai Plötzlich wieder schwimmen können. ( was ich nicht so gerne sehe)

Bei der fünfminütigen Fotosession? ( die niemannd gerne sieht)

Bei der sog. Zigarrettenlänge bevor man beim Hechtangeln anschägt. (das ist immer noch recht verbreitet|kopfkrat)

Die OP`s beim Brandungsangeln mit mini Dorschen und mini Platten??

Ich denke wir sitzen ALLE im glashaus 

Wir Angler haben schlechte argumente bei Außenstehenden, unser Hobby als respetvoll dem Fisch gegenüber zu Verkaufen.

Das ist aber nur MEINE meinung.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Justsu (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Dennis76 schrieb:


> Moin moin, interessantes thema, aber wo fängt der nötige respekt für unsere Fische an??
> 
> Beim Rachensperrer (den mein Angelverein vorschreibt#d!)
> 
> ...


 
|good:

Nochmal so ne kleine Zwischenfrage von mir: Seit wann heissen die Karpfenangler eigentlich "HAntAs"? Was für ein furchtbares Wort! 

Irgendwie muss ich da was verpasst haben, ich kenne/kannte eiegntlich nur die (Carp-/Specimen-) HUntERs! Hat's da Probleme mit nem Gummistiefelhersteller gegeben oder sind die GroßfischJÄGER(!) jetzt auch auf Teufelsrochen aus?

Und jetzt noch ne ernsthafte Frage: Woher kommt diese neuartige Schreibweise? Von irgendeinem neuzeitlich Nash/Maddocks oder allgemeiner Sprach/Schreibgebrauch??

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Is klar!



Bei einer Wagenladung Tackle kommt es auf einen Klappkescher auch nicht an. Ausserdem bau ich manchmal mehr Kescher auf, wenn ich die Ruten auf Einzelrutenständern habe und etwas streue. Somit kann ich ganz entspannt drillen, irgendwo in der Nähe liegt halt ein Kescher rum.

Ganz Extrem ist dann ein Kescher pro Rute...


----------



## joedreck (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Ich finde wir können unser Hobby sehr wohl gut verkaufen wenn wir die Muße dazu haben. Immerhin werden die Fische bei uns nach einem kurzen Drill möglichst schnell und waidgerecht getötet, um diesen zu verwerten. Im Gegensatz zu der Berufsfischerei "leidet" der Fisxh werder besonders lang im Netz, noch an Deck eines Bootes. 
Ob das Respektvolle nun schon beim Besatz stattfindet liegt einfach nicht direkt in meiner Hand. Aber in meinem persönlichen Einflussbereich habe ich die Möglichkeit mir eine gesunde Speise zu ergattern und das zwar auf relativ teure, aber dafür auch auf respektvolle Art und Weise. Dieses Lebewesen wird von mir nunmal getötet, damit ich es verspeisen kann. 
Andere mögen das anders sehen, aber ich sehe es nunmal so.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Justsu schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Nochmal so ne kleine Zwischenfrage von mir: Seit wann heissen die Karpfenangler eigentlich "HAntAs"? Was für ein furchtbares Wort!
> 
> ...



Wohl eher eine schleichende Entwicklung in der sich mangelhafte Sprachkenntnisse zu allgemeinem Sprachgebrauch etablieren...gruselig so etwas. Wenn man schon Anglizismen raushaut ohne Ende, kann man doch wenigsten erwarten dass diese richtig geschrieben/gesprochen werden.:q:q Aber bei den meisten ist wohl weder das Eine noch das Andere der Fall.
Für mich hört sich das alles an wie...
Whalla Habibi lan isch wünsch dir noch nen naiz däi Bruda, oda was?#d#d
Verkrüppelung der Sprache...


----------



## jkc (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Hi, also dieses "Hantas" wird wohl in den meisten Fällen ein sprachliches Stilmittel sein, bei dem auf die häufige Verwendung von Anglizismen in der entsprechenden "Szene" in besonders betonter, parodierender, ja kritischer Weise hingewiesen werden soll; wobei ich auch nicht ausschließen will, dass es Leute gibt die das nicht so verwenden...

Grüße JK


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Norman B. schrieb:


> Zum Tackle-Wahn: Wer will hier wen warum etwas vorschreiben was er zum angeln nutzen soll? Es gibt die Devise "Wer fängt hat Recht", und ob das nun jemand ist der auf sein Gerät viel Wert legt oder jemand der hinter neuem Gerät nur Verschwörungen der Geräteindustrie vermutet, sei dahin gestellt - es spielt nämlich keine Rolle.



Niemand schreibt jemandem vor,was er zum Angeln zu nutzen hat,in welcher Menge.Problematisch ist es immer dann,wenn Menschen,die in hohen Preislagen agieren,anderen vorwerfen,minderwertig zu Fischen.Den Standart,den eben solche Leute nicht erfüllen,als solchen aber auszurufen.

Ansonsten interessiert das doch keine Sau,mit welchen Geschützen wer zum Angeln fährt.Früher wurden auch gute Fische gefangen,mit anderen Maßstäben,von daher.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, also dieses "Hantas" wird wohl in den meisten Fällen ein sprachliches Stilmittel sein, bei dem auf die häufige Verwendung von Anglizismen in der entsprechenden "Szene" in besonders betonter, parodierender, ja kritischer Weise hingewiesen werden soll; wobei ich auch nicht ausschließen will, dass es Leute gibt die das nicht so verwenden...
> 
> Grüße JK



So siehts aus! Die meisten hier im AB dürften das aus Satiregründen verwenden. Wie es in richtigen Hanta Boards aussieht, weiss ich aber nicht.

Teit Leins ^^


----------



## Saarhunter (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Mahlzeit,

in vielen Karpfen-Foren wird dieses Wort auch verwendet, viele Karpfenangler distanzieren sich mitlerweile von den extremen Hantas unserer Szene. Das verhalten am Wasser, die Arroganz, das Egoistische verhalten und vorallem das schlechte Bild das sie von unserem Hobby nach außen hin tragen.

Ich habe fast das gefühl das diese Art zu Anglen fast nichts mehr mit dem normalen Angeln zutun hat. Schuld daran ist aber die Industrie die das ganze noch aufpuscht. Siehe Kodra Kids, Carpzilla usw. auf den ersten Blick eigentlich eine recht informative Seite aber auf den zweiten Blick sehen wir nur Bilder und Berichte von dicken Karpfen die mit einem dicken Grinsen in die Kamera gehalten werden. Gerade solche Bilder rücken den Karpfenangler immer mehr in die Schiene eines Trophäenjägers und bilden ein großes Angriffsziel für genauso extreme Tierschutzorganisationen was ja in letzter Zeit auch viele schon gemerkt haben. Zudem wird ein falsches Verhalten am Wasser dargestellt. Wenn man so die Bilder durchsieht dann kommt einem es fast vor als gehöre es zum Karpfenangeln hinzu das man am Wasser ne Hütte aufstellt als würde man dort seinen zweiten Wohnsitz anmelden, ebenso das es selbstverständlich ist mit einem Schlauchboot seine Ruten rauszufahren oder am gut besuchten Vereinsgewässer die Wasserfläche als Autobahn für hoch moderne Futterboote zu nutzen. All das sehen unsere jungen Wilden jeden Tag mit neuen Videos im Netz. Dort wird einem keine Spur von Respekt vor dem Tier und dem Umfeld am Wasser vermittelt sondern nur die Jagd nach Gewichten. Kein Wunder das manche Angler glauben das ein Fisch unter 20Pfund "nichts mehr Wert" ist. 

Sie fallen wie die Hornissen über Gewässer her wo bekannt ist das dort große Fische ihre runden ziehen, schernen sich einen scheißdreck um die Angler die dort schon Jahrzehnte Angeln und gehen ohne Skrupel mit allen verfügbaren mitteln vor um diese dicken Fische dann in die Kamera zu halten. Am Ende gibts ein neues Video oder Bericht beim Sponsor und die rote Karte für jeden weiteren Karpfenangler der einfach nur seinem hobby nachgehen will. 

Muss den wirklich jeder Fisch abgelichtet werden, muss an jedem Angelplatz eine Kameraausrüstung stehen als warte man auf die NewYork FashionWeek? Muss man auf weite entfernung schon eine riesen Zeltstadt erkennen oder mehr Futterboote bzw. Schlauchboote auf dem Wasser sehen als Federvieh?

Modernes Karpfenangeln in der heutigen Zeit hat nichts mehr mit entspannung und normalem Angeln zutun, es ist die reine Jagd nach Gewichten und Bildern fürs eigene Ego.

PS: Nicht alle Karpfenangler sind so aber ich sehe gerade eine erschreckende Zunahme bei unserer Jugend was dieses Falsche verhalten am Wasser zeigt.


----------



## Hecht32 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Mir ist es gar nicht so um den Karpfen gegangen. Deshalb habe ich das Thema ja auch unter "Angeln Allgemein" reingestellt. Wurde nur zu den Karpfenanglern verschoben. 
Ich angle selber gerne auf Karpfen, habe ein hochwertige und teure Ausrüstung und möchte natürlich auch Kapitale. Der Hechtangler ist nicht schlechter als der Fliegenfischer oder der Karpfenspezialist! Es geht ums Angeln und uns Angler allgemein. 
Ich bin mit meinem Opa und Vater zum Fischen gegangen. Köderfischemfangen war für mich das Höchste. Meine erste Schleie oder Aal, die Angelschnurr zwischen den Fingern und den richtigen Moment zum Anschlagen abwarten! Der erste 5 Pfünder Karpfen war eine Sensation. Der 10 Pfünder Hecht, der Fisch des Lebens.
Es gab für uns keinen unerwünschten Fisch, wir freuten uns über jeden Fang. 
Viele "Spezialisten" können gar nicht mehr richtig angeln. 22 Jährige fragen mich wie man auf Hecht fischt, da sie nur die Festbleimontage kennen! 
Ich will keinen angreifen, ich finde nur die Richtung in die dieses Angeln geht nicht gut!

PS: wer sagt, es ist doch "nur ein Fisch" oder "soll ich ihm den roten Teppich ausbreiten" ist hier meiner Meinung nach Fehl am Platz! Auch wenn er Administrator ist.


----------



## Hecht32 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

@ Saarhunter (nicht Hanta)

#6


----------



## SnakeEater (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Vll. sollten wir wieder in unsere alten Foren zurück, Hecht32, und das AB Ab sein lassen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Opa und Vater zum Fischen gegangen. Köderfischemfangen war für mich das Höchste. Meine erste Schleie oder Aal, die Angelschnurr zwischen den Fingern und den richtigen Moment zum Anschlagen abwarten! Der erste 5 Pfünder Karpfen war eine Sensation. Der 10 Pfünder Hecht, der Fisch des Lebens.
> Es gab für uns keinen unerwünschten Fisch, wir freuten uns über jeden Fang.
> Viele "Spezialisten" können gar nicht mehr richtig angeln. 22 Jährige fragen mich wie man auf Hecht fischt, da sie nur die Festbleimontage kennen!
> Ich will keinen angreifen, ich finde nur die Richtung in die dieses Angeln geht nicht gut!
> ...



Da ich mich hier angesprochen fühle, darfst du gerne etwas näher erklären, warum ich hier deiner Meinung nach fehl am Platze bin.

Du könntest natürlich auch versuchen, auf meine Frage einzugehen:

"Oder anders gefragt, wie setzt man mit Respekt zurück und wo ist der Unterschied zum Zurücksetzen ohne Respekt?
Gibt es da eine handwerkliche Definition oder ist das bloß eine mentale Komponente?"


----------



## <carp> (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Also dem ,,karpfenhanta"wird der karpfen bestimmt ne menge wert sein ausrüstung und das teure hochwertige futterund die schwarzen schafe gibt es leider überall und ich hoffe das diese in der unterzahl sind.


----------



## Hecht32 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

@ Sten Hagelvoll

Respektvoll bedeutet für mich, das Tier sorgsam zu behandeln. Natürlich setze ich den Fisch behutsam ins Wasser. So wurde es mir gelernt, so wird das Tier geschont. 
Den unerwünschten Fang im hohen Bogen ins Wasser zu werfen und auch noch zu verfluchen, zeugt weder von Respekt noch von handwerklichem Können. 

Ist halt meine Meinung, ganz nach dem Motto: Wer den Pfennig nicht ehrt, ist den Taler nicht wert!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Also haben die von dir beobachteten "Jungangler" die Satzkarpfen alle unter Flüchen und absichtlich hohen Bögen rücküberführt?

Was die von dir monierten Bestleistungen betrifft-schönes Benutzerbild, mit dem du hier prangst, war bestimmt einer deiner größten Hechte, auf den du besonders Stolz bist.


----------



## Black_Scorpion (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Ich würde wetten, jetzt geht die Diskussion los, wie hoch denn der Bogen war, ob 80 cm noch vertretbar sind oder nicht.

Aber ich geb dem TE recht, geworfen werden muss nicht - das Fluchen find ich da nicht ganz so schlimm!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Am Wochenende konnte ich wieder mal beobachten, wie eine Gruppe Karpfenangler (ich nenne sie so, weil sie nur auf Karpfen fischen) einen Fisch nach dem anderen fingen.
> Leider stelle ich seit geraumer Zeit fest, das Karpfen unter einer bestimmten "Marke" wie z.B. 20 Pfund, nichts Wert sind. Der Fisch wird so schnell wie möglich aus dem Wasser gezogen und dann achtlos zurückgeworfen!
> Ich habe nichts gegen C&R aber wenn man sowas sieht, versteht man die Gegner!
> Vor allem Junge "Karphunter" (furchtbarer Begriff ) fallen mir immer wieder unangenehm auf. Es geht, glaube ich nur noch um Equipment und Bestleistungen.



Und was hast du gegen die Tierquälerei unternommen (Thread aufmachen zählt nicht)?


----------



## Andal (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Ich gehe mit dem was Hecht32 zum Umgang mit Fischen meint völlig konform. Recht hat er!

Zu dem was hier so teilweise dazu geschrieben wird, muss ich sagen: "Hauptsache auch was gesagt und zerpflückt"!


----------



## Gunnar. (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Nabend,

Viele ziehen ja hier über ein Gruppe von Anglern her ohne auch nur rudimentäres Hintergrundwissen zu dieser Scene zu haben.
Um den teils unwissenden und vorurteilsgeprägten Mutmaßungen mal ein Ende zu bereiten....

Hunter vs Hanta....



Die "Carphunter" , insbesondere die der älteren Generation ( nicht nur) haben mit den "Hantas" oder auch "Kordakids" nichts zu tun. Begründet lieg das am unterschiedlichen Verhalten und der unterschiedlichen Einstellung der beiden Gruppen. "Saarhunter" schon alles genau beschrieben worin die Unterschiede bestehen.

Um die Kurve zum eigentlichen Thema zu bekommen....

Das was der TE beschrieben hat geht eindeutig in Richtung "Hanta". Bei einem "Carphunter" wird man dieses Verhalten vergebens suchen.

Von daher die Bitte - nicht wegen einigen schwarzen Scharfen gleich die ganze Herde abschlachten. Pauschlisierungen standen schon immer der Toleranz im Wege.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Das vom TE geschilderte Verhalten finde ich äußerst bedenklich.

Irgendwie sind solche Typen auch dieselben Leute, die zu zweit mit jeweils zwei Ruten ein kleineres Gewässer fast komplett lahmlegen und jeden vorbeilaufenden Spinnfischer gleich mal anblaffen, ja auf die ausgelegten Schnüre achtzugeben.

Finde ich extrem rücksichtslos, sowas - wenn ich nen Karpfenangler sitzen sehe, frage ich ihn doch auch VOR dem Spinnfisch-Beginn, wo seine Montagen liegen.

Dann lass ich da meinen Gummifisch nen großen Bogen drum machen - alles andere wäre unverschämt. Der Kollege will schließlich auch in Ruhe angeln, also halte ich einen entsprechenden Abstand ein.

Komisch wirds dann halt, wenn man vor lauter Auslegeschnüren an einem recht kleinen Gewässer (z. B. einem mittelgroßen Teich) quasi NIRGENDWO mehr in Ruhe mit seinem Spinnköder hinwerfen kann. Das Gewässer gehört denen schließlich nicht alleine.

Da wird dann am gegenüberliegenden Ufer geangelt - alles dazwischen ist dann komplett dicht. Freiwillige Beschränkung auf einen bestimmten Bereich, damit andere Leute auch noch Platz haben? Völlige Fehlanzeige! 

Da wird ausgelegt bzw. -geworfen, was die Rolle nur hergibt. Ob nun ausgelegt oder mit nem Fasttaper-Knüppel fast 100 m weit über drei Viertel des Gewässers hinweg gefeuert, kommt unterm Strich aufs selbe raus.

Und das nur, weil man in Videos dargestellte Großgewässer-Megaleinenstreckenmethoden natürlich auch unbedingt am heimischen Winz-Wässerlein umsetzen muss - ungeachtet dessen, dass dort nur ein Bruchteil des Platzes vorhanden ist und vielleicht auch noch mehr Leute da gleichzeitig angeln möchten.

Aber aufgrund von sowas pauschal auf "die Karpfenangler" zu schließen, wäre völlig bescheuert.

Denn da gibts auch genug nette, rücksichtsvolle Leute drunter - die von solchen Rücksichtslos-Freaks selber gar nix halten.

Der seltsame Ego-Fanatismus aus reinem Geltungsdrang ist das Problem, nicht die jeweilige Angelart. 

--> Manche Gestalten der Kukö-Szene sind da doch keinen Deut besser - Schniepelhechte werden da auch leider nicht immer vorbildlich behandelt.

Sind aber dann dieselben "Nachhaltigkeitsschreier" mit mantraartig wiederholter, in Szene gesetzter "Schongesinnung" - selbstverständlich nur, solange eine Kamera an ist. 

Pure  Heuchelei plus Suhlen in der eigenen "Edelgesinnung" (da sich dadurch offenbar zahlreiche bewundernde  "Like-Button"-klickende Mitläufer mit ähnlich strukturierter a.k.a. reflexionsfreier Psyche à la nachquasselndem, aber nichts verstehendem  Käfigpapagei virtuell rekrutieren lassen).

Was da läuft, wenn keiner zuguckt, steht auch da auf einem ganz anderen Blatt (z. B. viele Hechtabrisse wg. Stahlverzicht, völlig gescheiterte Handlandungen mit derbem Kiemenzerfräsen etc.).


----------



## Hecht32 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

@ Sten Hagelvoll:
Natürlich wurden nicht alle  geworfen, ich will auch nicht verallgemeinern. 
Und natürlich bin ich stolz auf den Hecht, das habe ich auch so geschrieben.  Hat das Bild etwas mit meiner Einstellung zu tun - ?
Übrigens , schöne Stinkmorchel!

@ Ronny K:
Wegen dem von mir angesprochenen Verhalten - "scharf" belehrt!


----------



## Carp-NeXxIz (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Hallo,

nicht gleich alle Jungen Leute in einen Sack stecken ich bin Karpfenangler und 26 Jahre ich bin allen Fischen Respektvoll und freue mich Sogar über jeden Fisch nur über einen Karpfen mal mehr!!!

Es kommt immer drauf an von wem man das Angeln lernt und welche Vorbilder man hat!!!

Mir hats mein Papa bei gebracht und bin sehr Stolz drauf, natürlich kleinere Brassen oder Rotfedern etc. kommen nicht auf die Matte ^^ und nach dem abhaken wieder ins Wasser!!

Aber wenn ein kleiner maßiger Satzer beißt wird der ab und an mal mit genommen ich sage immer 2-3 Kg sind in  ordnung 4 Kggeht noch alles drüber kommt Zurück!!

Soll jetzt nicht heißen das ich jeden Karpfen von 2-4 Kg mit schleppe ist selten kommt aber vor!!!

Ansonsten werden die Satzer genau so behandelt wie die Alten!


----------



## Blauzahn (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Wespennester zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass kurz nach dem "Stich hinein" eine Menge "Gesummsel" unterwegs ist.
Wobei "Gesummsel" nicht negativ behaftet sein muss |wavey:


----------



## <carp> (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

@Hecht23
Wurden denn überhaupt welche zurück geworfen?wenn ja wie hoch war denn der bogen?ich denke das sah so aus wie bei den norwegen anglern oder hecht anglern.


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Carp-NeXxIz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht gleich alle Jungen Leute in einen Sack stecken ich bin Karpfenangler und 26 Jahre ich bin allen Fischen Respektvoll und freue mich Sogar über jeden Fisch nur über einen Karpfen mal mehr!!!
> 
> ...


Ich stimme Dir ja in Vielem zu, na´ja Vorbilder ersetzen nicht die  eigene Rübe zu martern.
 Nur warum kommen da so halbe Entschuldigungen für das Fisch mitnehmen? Ich nehm mal an, Du willst die futtern:m


----------



## Hecht32 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

@ <Carp>

Na, da darf einer aber noch lange auf sein? Die frage kommt mir doch sehr kindisch vor!
|gutenach


----------



## Carp-NeXxIz (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

@Angler1996 

Naja ab und an schmeckt auch mal ein kleiner Karpfen |rotwerden


----------



## angler1996 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Carp-NeXxIz schrieb:


> @Angler1996
> 
> Naja ab und an schmeckt auch mal ein kleiner Karpfen |rotwerden



 da gebe ich Dir recht, darf auch je nach Mitmampfer etwas größer sein
 Gruß A.


----------



## <carp> (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Hahaja natürlich darf ich lange wach bleiben bin ja alt genug.ne wie hoch war denn der bogen?oder gehörst du zu der sorte mann die übertreiben?zurück werfen =sanftes in wassergleiten lassen oder karpfenweitwurf frei nach dem motto wenn schon kein20pfünder dann rekord im werfen?.wie gesagt ich kenne zig dvd's namenhafter ,,hanta" dorsch zander forrelle usw und da sieht es auch grob aus.wie lange hast du dein profilbildfisch ,,gequält''bestaunt oder fotografiert wie auch immer?!


----------



## Hecht32 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Na ja, vielleicht waren's ja auch 2m Waller? Die fliegen aber nicht so hoch! 
Um was gehts hier überhaupt?
Ich kenne sehr viele, gute und eingefleischte Karpfenfischer. Ich fische ja selber mit Festblei und Boilis. Ich verurteile nur den respektlosen, teilweise verachtenden Umgang mit Fischen, die nicht Bestmarken oder der Lieblingsfisch sind! 
Ich muß nicht übertreiben.


----------



## <carp> (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

Nartürlich es hat hier auch keiner gesagt das es solche angler nicht gibt.Leider gibt es tatsächlich eine randgruppe von idioten die kein respekt haben vor dem fisch vor dem wasser und der natur haben.aber das sind ausnahmen.Karpfen angeln ist zum volks sport stimmt tatsächlich und das gewicht eines karpfens spielt eine immer grössere rolle und sie hantan oder hunten was zu deutsch jagen heisst tun sie auch in großen entfernungen.dorsch angler nach norwegen karpfen angler nach frankreich.und die teure ausrüstung eines karpfenanglers mein gott is doch wayne jedem das seine...


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Dadurch aufmerksam gemacht, mal kurz carpzilla übersurft...
> 
> Was ist denn bloß auf dieser Seite los?! Die meist gelesenen News sind "Traueranzeigen" für Karpfen |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



OHH großer Gott lass Hirn regnen#d
Bampi war nicht dabei ??


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Dadurch aufmerksam gemacht, mal kurz carpzilla übersurft...
> 
> Was ist denn bloß auf dieser Seite los?! Die meist gelesenen News sind "Traueranzeigen" für Karpfen |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Bestimmt an Tigernüssen überfressen. Wie weiland der alte Benson...


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wespennester zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass kurz nach dem "Stich hinein" eine Menge "Gesummsel" unterwegs ist.
> Wobei "Gesummsel" nicht negativ behaftet sein muss |wavey:



Diese Art Humor ist mir bei Dir noch nie aufgefallen |wavey:
schöne Metapher, die hier 100% passt#6


----------



## Purist (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



<carp> schrieb:


> Nartürlich es hat hier auch keiner gesagt das es solche angler nicht gibt.Leider gibt es tatsächlich eine randgruppe von idioten die kein respekt haben vor dem fisch vor dem wasser und der natur haben.aber das sind ausnahmen.



Ich würde sie nicht unbedingt Randgruppen nennen, es gibt Angler unter uns, die so ticken. Das sind auch nicht nur Karpfenangler, ebenso Spinnfischer, Waller-, Hecht-, Zander- oder Aalangler. Wobei es bestimmt eine Tendenz gibt, dass es die sich umso zahlreicher dort tummeln, wo der Angeltrend gerade hinläuft. 
Schwerlich kann ich mir einen spezialisierten Schleienangler vorstellen, der mit untermaßigen Exemplaren derart umgeht. Den kann es aber auch geben..


----------



## ronram (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Dadurch aufmerksam gemacht, mal kurz carpzilla übersurft...
> 
> Was ist denn bloß auf dieser Seite los?! Die meist gelesenen News sind "Traueranzeigen" für Karpfen |kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Zu den Artikeln über die toten Karpfen muss man ja wohl nichts sagen...mir fällt dazu jedenfalls nichts mehr ein.

Wenn man anfängt wilden Fischen Namen zu geben, dann hat man irgendwann das gleiche Problem, das auch deutsche Zoos, Tierparkanlagen, usw. haben.
Die Leute fangen an das Tier als menschlich anzusehen, sympathisieren mit ihm und werden dann böse, wenn es getötet und verwertet wird.

DAS hat dann auch nichts mehr mit Respekt zu tun.
Wer einen großen Karpfen fängt, tötet und dann verwertet, ist doch kein schlechter Mensch oder hat keine normale Wertevorstellung.


----------



## Blauzahn (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Diese Art Humor ist mir bei Dir noch nie aufgefallen |wavey:



Da kannste mal sehen zu was so ein Verbandler und unechter Angler in "lichten Momenten" doch noch fähig ist


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*

ein unecht verbandelter Angler|kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Da kannste mal sehen zu was so ein Verbandler und unechter Angler in "lichten Momenten" doch noch fähig ist



Pfff, nicht gleich Höhe bekommen,

bloß weil dir als Abnicker, als der Nischel grad unten war, mal ein Aphorismus in die Tastatur gerutscht ist...:q


----------



## Blauzahn (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Pfff, nicht gleich Höhe bekommen,
> 
> bloß weil dir als Abnicker, als der Nischel grad unten war, mal ein Aphorismus in die Tastatur gerutscht ist...:q



Das klären wir mit Bier und Fliege an der Welster


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Mary ist tot



Bob ist jetzt anscheinend die fetteste Butze auf dem Karpfenstrich.

Vielleicht finden sich ja hier ein paar wackere Kölner Jungs, die old Bob auf den ewigen Futterplatz helfen.
Der Schwabe und der Oberpfälzer machen dann ein neues Video zur Verwertung von namhaften Großkarpfen, vielleicht bekommt man sogar den Blinker mit einem Sonderheft in's Boot.

Das wäre doch eine super PR:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das klären wir mit Bier und Fliege an der Welster



In sechs Wochen geht dat steil!:q#h


----------



## labralehn (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karpfen nichts wert?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bob ist jetzt anscheinend die fetteste Butze auf dem Karpfenstrich.
> 
> Vielleicht finden sich ja hier ein paar wackere Kölner Jungs, die old Bob auf den ewigen Futterplatz helfen.
> Der Schwabe und der Oberpfälzer machen dann ein neues Video zur Verwertung von namhaften Großkarpfen, vielleicht bekommt man sogar den Blinker mit einem Sonderheft in's Boot.
> ...



:vik: genauso, alle Klischees wurden bedient, sauber gemacht.


----------

